# خريجوا الجامعة التكنولوجيه / الكترونيك و اتصالات



## mmsaidat (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجيه / بغداد لعام 1998 الكترونيك و اتصالات من الاردن و اسمي محمد السعيدات اتمنى ان ابقى على اتصال بزملاء الدراسه من خلال المنتدى


----------



## tasnym (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن اكون صديق لك من مصر


----------



## mmsaidat (30 أكتوبر 2006)

يا هلا و مرحبا


----------



## بشير الهيتي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*خريجو الجامعة التكنلوجية*

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## mmsaidat (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني ارجو من المشاركين ان يذكر سنة التخرج


----------



## mmsaidat (7 أغسطس 2007)

الا يوجد احد


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على التذكير و اونا خريج قسم البناء و الانشاءات 1994 الى خريجي القسم بين 1993 الى 1995 ممكن التواصل لقد غادرت العراق عام 1996 و لم اعود لحد الان و ليس لدية اي معلومات عن زملاء الدراسة و اريد ان اعيد الاتصال بهم شكر لكم


----------



## خليل الحايك (4 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم أنا خليل بشير خريج الجامعه عام 1999 قسم الكهرباء وماأعرف أي شي عن أخبار الزملاء . ياريت أعرف أي شي عنهم. ياريت . غادرت العراق عام 1999 و ليس لديي اي معلومات عن زملاء الدراسة و اريد ان اعيد الاتصال بهم شكر لكمز


----------



## أسامة يوسف الحمدان (25 يوليو 2009)

تحيه طيبه الى الجميع انا اسمي صالح بس بعدني ما متخرج وانشاء الله راح انقل كل ما هو جديد الطيبين كافه


----------



## أسامة يوسف الحمدان (25 يوليو 2009)

يا اسامه ليش ما مسو تسجيل الخرو ج اني سويتلك تسجيل الخرو ج وعذرني لاني دزيت رساله من حسابك


----------



## ALI-IRAQ67 (25 يوليو 2009)

اني المهندس علي عبدالحسين كريم خريج الجامعه التكنولوجيه\قسم مكائن وقوى سنه1993\1994 اذا اكو احد موجود ويتذكرني يدزلي سلام واتمنى الجميع بخير وسلامه


----------



## خليل الحايك (25 يوليو 2009)

الأخ أسامه ممكن تسولفنه عن أخبار الجامعه شويه؟ وبالدات قسم الكهرباء وياريت لو أكو صور؟؟


----------



## الدليمي المحب (18 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بك انا خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية اتمنى ان اسمع اخبار عن الاصدقاء معي وشكرا


----------



## زينب حسام (19 أغسطس 2009)

*زملاء في صف واحد*

مساء الخير محمد 
انا زينب حسام معك في الصف الرابع قسم الالكترونيك والاتصالات عام 1998 مع زميلنا عقيل وفاطمة هل تتذكر والله انا احب ان اسمع اخبارك انشاء الله تكون بخير هل تعمل حاليا انا اعمل وفاطمة كذلك تعمل ولكن عقيل انقطعت اخباره بعد التخرج وشكرا لانك تذكرنا والله كانت ايام الدراسة حلوة تذكر دكتور حسين بعده موجود وانشاء الله اذا تاتي الى بغداد اتصل بنا كي نضيفك في بلدك الثاني


----------



## Mr.ElEcTrOn (19 أغسطس 2009)

وانا خريج من نفس القسم و نفس الجامعه
الجامعة التكنولوجة/بغداد
بس بعد ما فصلوا قسم الالكترونيك عن قسم الاتصالات
يعني انا قسم الاتصالات
تحياتي


----------



## مروه تكنو (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
انا بعدني طالبه بالجامعه التكنولوجيه قسم السيطره والنظم والسنه القادمه ان شاء الله اتخرج... اتمنى تلتقو بكل اصدقاءكم وايلي من الدفعه ايلي كنتو بيها وتطمنون عليهم....
وصحيح بعد ما فصلو قسم الاتصالات مثل مقال االاخ مستر الكترون يعني بقت الاتصالات تخصص ضمن قسم الكهرباء


----------



## mmsaidat (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اهلا زينب حسام سعيد بسامع اخبارك
الحمد لله انا بخير و اعمل الان بشركة اورانج الاردنيه للاتصالات زمان ما سمعت اخبار عقيل اخر مرة تقابلنا بعمان انا و هو بعد ما رجع من ليبيا 
اتمنى نبقى على اتصال


----------



## دزنتري (7 مارس 2010)

*تحية طيبة*

السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء اود الافادة في موضوع دراسة الماجستير علمل اني خريج هندسة اتصالات بصرة 95 وشكرا


----------



## محمود 2009 (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ورد بدون شوك (16 فبراير 2011)

هلا انا مها ادرس هندسه اتصالات والكترونيات ولين احين بعدنى ماتخرجت


----------



## صافي صفا (8 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا حبيبي انا اخوك من العراق


----------



## خريجة المدرسين (15 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا انا خريجة مدرسين صناعيين \ كهرباء عام 1995 حاليا اسم القسم ميكاترونكس اتمنى اعرف زملاء وزميلات لي من قسمي او قسم الانتاج


----------



## eng.loai88 (19 يونيو 2011)

ياهلا بيك


----------



## حراء (13 يونيو 2014)

mmsaidat قال:


> يا هلا و مرحبا


احلى قسم هو الاتصالات


----------



## حراء (13 يونيو 2014)

الالكترونيك والاتصالات اقسام مترابطه


----------



## حراء (13 يونيو 2014)

اني خريجة جامعة ديالى قسم هندسة الالكترونيك والاتصالات


----------



## حراء (13 يونيو 2014)

اريد افكار جديده لبحوث الاتصالات


----------



## jooooj (28 سبتمبر 2014)

اتصالات وبس


----------



## كرار رزوقي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اني طالب حاليا والكلية نفس القسم واي شي تحتاج اساتذ حاضر اشرفت بمعرفتك


----------

